# Joel Brunker vs Lee Selby for IBF title eliminator



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/06/07/joel-brunker-to-face-lee-selby-in-ibf-title-eliminator/

Home
NEWS
Ratings
SCHEDULE
CONTACT US

Joel Brunker to face Lee Selby in IBF title eliminator
Lee-Selby

RATED inside the top fifteen of all four major sanctioning bodies, and #3 with the IBF, the immediate future of Joel Brunker became much clearer with Friday's official announcement from the New Jersey offices of the IBF.

Officially named as the highest available contender for the next elimination bout in the featherweight division, the announcement places 'Aussie Joel' and Lee Selby from Wales in the same ring to contest the final eliminator for the #1 rating and mandatory position.

Brunker, 28, carries an unbeaten record (27-0, 15 KOs), whilst the once-beaten Selby, 27, (19-1, 7 KOs) is currently ranked #6 with the IBF. Selby will be best known in Australia for his fifth round stoppage win over Corey McConnell for the Commonwealth title in mid-2013 and is touted as one of the best prospects in Europe.

Its been a frustrating wait for Brunker having last fought in August 2013, coupled with a change of management and promotional team. Regarded as being one of the most committed and hardest trainers in the country, Brunker has been patiently waiting and training.

"This is the fight I've been looking towards for the last 6 years since turning professional." said Brunker on being told of the announcement, he continued.

"Its been a while since my last fight, but I've been working hard and my training has been really solid. We've changed a couple of little things and I'm ready to go, ready to win and ready to show I belong at a world level. I've always said I'm happy to travel and fight anyone in the world. My supporters and team have been waiting a while for this chance and I'll be 100% ready when that opening bell rings".

"This I a great fight for Joel, a great opportunity on the world level but also a hard and challenging fight" said manager Adam Wilcock from Fightcard Promotions.

"We've been working on a number of different options for Joel and this is without doubt the best result possible. What we do know is that Joel will be in one corner for this eliminator, we are hoping to tidy up the final details pretty quickly. When Joel wins this fight he will go onto fight for the IBF World title later in the year, but we'll be taking one fight at a time."

American based co-promoter Greg Cohen was typically upbeat about the announcement, "Joel is another Australian who has shown that he's got what it takes to make it at the very top level. He's fought in the States twice already and is happy to take the big fights."

"This guy really has it, he's tough, strong and super fit. This is just the beginning of big things for Joel Brunker. I've been excited about Joel for a long time and this partnership between FightCard Promotions and GCP will showcase yet another talented Australian boxer to the world".

Final details of the elimination fight will be released as soon as it is finalised.

Go Joel.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Great stuff, another big fight for an OZZIE, OI OI OI. :happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

We will be at war with @Josey Wales for this fight Ausralia v Wales. Go Joel!!!!!!!!!!!:happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Great stuff, another big fight for an OZZIE, OI OI OI. :happy


Australian boxing is on the up. Big fights for our guys popping up almost daily.

This is the opportunity Joel has been waiting for. Amazing what some exposure on Check Hook Boxing can do for a career :clap:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Australian boxing is on the up. Big fights for our guys popping up almost daily.
> 
> This is the opportunity Joel has been waiting for. Amazing what some exposure on Check Hook Boxing can do for a career :clap:


Haha. He hasn't seen a contract at this stage apparently.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> We will be at war with @Josey Wales for this fight Ausralia v Wales. Go Joel!!!!!!!!!!!:happy


Stonking news , fights like this being made show serious intent on both sides to fight the best( certainly Joel is backing his words on this very forum up ) , this goes the distance and to tell the truth it would take a brave soul to have a sizeable punt on the outcome one way or the other , let's hope the fight lives up to its potential , Good luck both & may the best man win .

@ Stifflers mum , In the words of Miles Lane " let's get it on " ( No ****) :lol:


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

Selby all day long for mine. But a great fight nonetheless.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Stonking news , fights like this being made show serious intent on both sides to fight the best( certainly Joel is backing his words on this very forum up ) , this goes the distance and to tell the truth it would take a brave soul to have a sizeable punt on the outcome one way or the other , let's hope the fight lives up to its potential , Good luck both & may the best man win .
> 
> @ Stifflers mum , In the words of Miles Lane " let's get it on " ( No ****) :lol:


Great news for Aussie boxing until Selby hands Brunker his arse.

Brunker not in the same league sad but true.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Got news said:


> Great news for Aussie boxing until Selby hands Brunker his arse.
> 
> Brunker not in the same league sad but true.


Probably but would you have a large chunk on it kid ?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Probably but would you have a large chunk on it kid ?


Yes I would, and then that's 2 beers you owe me!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Got news said:


> Yes I would, and then that's 2 beers you owe me!


My pleasure , is thus defo on ? I'm hearing conflicting stories .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> My pleasure , is thus defo on ? I'm hearing conflicting stories .


From the horses mouth yesterday Jose. Has been ordered by the IBF, Joel just hasn't seen a contract yet.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Joel will spank this pretender. :deal


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Joel will spank this pretender. :deal


Have you seen either fight before Sox , if so where do you see Joel's advantages over the Selby ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> From the horses mouth yesterday Jose. Has been ordered by the IBF, Joel just hasn't seen a contract yet.


Thanks Bruiser .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Have you seen either fight before Sox , if so where do you see Joel's advantages over the Selby ?


Just playing mate.
I've seen Joel heaps, good rugged fighter, not highly skilled, but tough as nails and can easily go the distance.

Haven't seen Selby at all.


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm impressed that Joel's stepping up and wish him all the best, he should give a better account than McConnell did.
Selby will be his toughest fight so far. Personally I think Selby will win a world title in the next 18 months, he's definently a star in the making. I'm a big fan if his and his brother Andrew. 
I'm not sure in Joel will have an answer for Selby's power and movement, but if he can get through this, than it will open some big doors for him


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

In case anyone missed it this fight is up on boxrec now lads confirmed . :bbb

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=459640&cat=boxer


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Good fight but Selby has been in against better opposition over a longer period and it will probably be the difference in the wash up


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> In case anyone missed it this fight is up on boxrec now lads confirmed . :bbb
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=459640&cat=boxer


 Good stuff Joel has had a few promised fights fall through. A shot at Chris John because the casino wanted 2 Asian fighters,a fight with Orlando Cruz who went on to challenge Salido for the WBO(and lost). Good to see this is a go....for now please no injuries or anything.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Good stuff Joel has had a few promised fights fall through. A shot at Chris John because the casino wanted 2 Asian fighters,a fight with Orlando Cruz who went on to challenge Salido for the WBO(and lost). Good to see this is a go....for now please no injuries or anything.


Yeh, Joel's found it very difficult to secure big fights. This will be a tough test, but he can do it.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Potentially a great fight, I see Selby just edging a points decision.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Joel Brunker How is the prep going for October? Who are you sparring?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*Joel Brunker* How is the prep going for October? Who are you sparring?


Maybe he's too busy looking for new sparring partners after beating the crap out of the old ones...
@Joel Brunker


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Maybe he's too busy looking for new sparring partners after beating the crap out of the old ones...
> @Joel Brunker


Maybe :lol:. He was in last week reading this thread. Obviously I didn't catch him in time.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Maybe he's too busy looking for new sparring partners after beating the crap out of the old ones...
> @Joel Brunker


Bullying sparing partners ain't the same as fighting someone who has the ability to hit back . C'mon Lee son .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bullying sparing partners ain't the same as fighting someone who has the ability to hit back . C'mon Lee son .


Sounds like you're chasing an avatar bet with me mate? :yep:yikes:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sounds like you're chasing an avatar bet with me mate? :yep:yikes:lol:


Lol yea ok mate you're on Selby Close points win for me , great to hear Joel is wrecking sparring partners as this is usually a solid indicator that he will come into the fight over confident , serious though Sox this kid is backing his talk up by fighting Lee in the first place , good luck to the kid but not too much aye from a Welsh perspective that is . One month avo bet .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Lol yea ok mate you're on Selby Close points win for me , great to hear Joel is wrecking sparring partners as this is usually a solid indicator that he will come into the fight over confident , serious though Sox this kid is backing his talk up by fighting Lee in the first place , good luck to the kid but not too much aye from a Welsh perspective that is . One month avo bet .


I'll have a think about a bet, I've seen bugger all on Selby, I might see if I can find some footage.

Joel hasn't broken down any sparring partners, I was just pissing around. But he can sure whack and can take a hit too.

It should be a good fight.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell lads it's like flogging a dead horse trying up get debate about this fight into the frame . I give up


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fucking hell lads it's like flogging a dead horse trying up get debate about this fight into the frame . I give up


You know the issue is that most of us haven't seen enough of Joel's fights to weigh in. I've only seen a couple myself. And seen even less of Selby.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> You know the issue is that most of us haven't seen enough of Joel's fights to weigh in. I've only seen a couple myself. And seen even less of Selby.


Yea but I'm getting stoked at the prospect of this bout Bru and as Dale can vouch I love a fucking good moan :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.britishboxers.co.uk/2014...sh+Boxing+Website+-++www.britishboxers.co.uk)



> lee selby boxer belt
> 
> Rising British featherweight boxing star Lee Selby has vacated his European title after securing an IBF world title final eliminator contest against tough unbeaten Australian Joel Brunker on October 11 at The O2 in London.
> 
> ...


 C,mon Joel the hopes of every Aussie,backslapping,patriot rests on your shoulders mate.

We have lost so many big fights. C,mon Joel.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Pretty easy and important win (ratings wise) for Selby one would imagine.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Selby interview for his upcoming fight with Brunks


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link mate and it's quality to see both these young men fighting the best they can in order to get a World title shot ( the way it should be ) , nice respect shown to Joel in the video as well .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Published on 3 Sep 2014

IBF rated featherweight Joel Brunker talks to Fightnews*


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks John the more i hear of Joel the more i like him , a solid fighter and a very respectful young man , I'm looking forward to this fight .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Joel Brunker Who have you been sparring in prep for the Selby fight? Anyone stylistically similar?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Joel Brunker Have you had a chance to trade notes with Corey McConnell who had an unsuccessful campaign last year venturing to the UK to take on Selby?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Joel Brunker Use AC/DC Spoiling for a fight for your ring entrance music. For the love of god don't use land down under.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Joel Brunker

Have you had a chance to take a look at the O2 Arena yet? It looks brilliant >>>










Australia love nothing more than an underdog and our thoughts and hopes will be with you. Bring it home mate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Joel Brunker G Selbz finna whoop you.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Joel Brunker G Selbz finna whoop you.


That's great mate. Not sure you read the brief too carefully but I'm sure Brunks will appreciate your thoughts :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Joel Brunker How much of a look have you had at Selby's fights? Anything there to exploit?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> That's great mate. Not sure you read the brief too carefully but I'm sure Brunks will appreciate your thoughts :lol:


:lol:

I'm trolling as a Selby fan mate, wish Joel all the best, won't tell him that though


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*Joel Brunker* Who have you been sparring in prep for the Selby fight? Anyone stylistically similar?


I have been sparring a variety of different fighters that are very similar in style to Selby. I have been getting a lot of rounds under my belt in the last few weeks. All the hard work is just about done. I am looking forward to the challenge on Oct 11. Win, lose or draw, I am going to give this fight everything I have and put on a good show for the fans.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*Joel Brunker* Have you had a chance to trade notes with Corey McConnell who had an unsuccessful campaign last year venturing to the UK to take on Selby?


I'm not really big on that sort of thing, I just worry about getting myself ready for fights and work it out in the ring come fight night. I don't really watch tapes or talk too much strategy cause Selby is such a versatile fighter you can't predict what he will be like on the night. I am just going to go out there and fight my fight, do my best and hope to leave with a win.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Joel Brunker* Use AC/DC Spoiling for a fight for your ring entrance music. For the love of god don't use land down under.


I brought both over with me. I will most likely go with ACDC.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Spider said:


> @*Joel Brunker*
> 
> Have you had a chance to take a look at the O2 Arena yet? It looks brilliant >>>
> Not yet, but I have heard it is pretty impressive. I will do my best to fly the Aussie flag high come fight night.
> ...


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @*Joel Brunker* G Selbz finna whoop you.


Cool story mate :happy Have a good day mate


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> That's great mate. Not sure you read the brief too carefully but I'm sure Brunks will appreciate your thoughts :lol:


I wasn't sure what that was, but I appreciate the effort nevertheless.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*Joel Brunker* How much of a look have you had at Selby's fights? Anything there to exploit?


I am not big on watching too much tape or over thinking fights. I have sparred him a few time, he is a talented boxer with a lot of skill and power. I think this fight is going to be a 12 round war


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm trolling as a Selby fan mate, wish Joel all the best, won't tell him that though


That's all good. I appreciate your interest in the fight. Selby is a tough customer and he is definitely going to test my come fight time.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

I am happy to answer any questions. I will try get on after my arvo training to answer anymore Q's you may have. Cheers guys and thanks for supporting the fight.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

How's your preparation been going Joel ie Weight etc , speaking as a Welshman myself i genuinely wish you both all the best and the fight lives up to its potential, may the best man win . Good luck .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Joel Brunker said:


> I'm not really big on that sort of thing, I just worry about getting myself ready for fights and work it out in the ring come fight night. I don't really watch tapes or talk too much strategy cause Selby is such a versatile fighter you can't predict what he will be like on the night. I am just going to go out there and fight my fight, do my best and hope to leave with a win.


When you are playing sport there's never any shortage of advise being thrown at you and so much of it is well intended, but virtually useless. Throw your very best at him mate and I'm sure that's exactly what you are planning on doing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Joel Brunker: The stakes have never been higher for me.

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/10/01/joel-brunker-the-stakes-have-never-been-higher-for-me/



> SCHEDULE
> CONTACT US
> 
> Joel Brunker - "The stakes have never been higher for me"
> ...


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Joel Brunker said:


> I am happy to answer any questions. I will try get on after my arvo training to answer anymore Q's you may have. Cheers guys and thanks for supporting the fight.


Best of luck Joel - you are a credit to the sport.:cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Best of luck Joel - you are a credit to the sport.:cheers


X2 he puts a shite load of time back into the sport too and the fight fans.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Best of luck Joel - you are a credit to the sport.:cheers


x3, the guy is a class act and will bring home the win.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

x4


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> x3, the guy is a class act and will bring home the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

He's poorly out od shape and at least 10kgs overweight in that shot......... no chance against the Welsh wizard


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:conf:conf


Kel said:


> He's poorly out od shape and at least 10kgs overweight in that shot......... no chance against the Welsh wizard


I asked Joel earlier in this thread about his weight but got ignored .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

His belly button is like the cookie monster... lol


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Doesn't look overweight to me...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Joel Brunker* Use AC/DC Spoiling for a fight for your ring entrance music. For the love of god don't use land down under.


Fuck AC/DC, this is what Joel needs!!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Old photo mate . .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

They're both old photos.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Josey Wales said:


> How's your preparation been going Joel ie Weight etc , speaking as a Welshman myself i genuinely wish you both all the best and the fight lives up to its potential, may the best man win . Good luck .


Thanks mate appreciate that. Prep is all good and weight is where it should be a week out from show time


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Spider said:


> When you are playing sport there's never any shortage of advise being thrown at you and so much of it is well intended, but virtually useless. Throw your very best at him mate and I'm sure that's exactly what you are planning on doing.


That's it, but it is all good everyone is entitled to their opinion. I will mate, I will give the fight my best shot and see what happens.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

PIRA said:


> Best of luck Joel - you are a credit to the sport.:cheers


Thanks mate, I appreciate the support.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> X2 he puts a shite load of time back into the sport too and the fight fans.


The fans mean a lot to me. I enjoy chatting with them when I can :bbb


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Sox said:


> x3, the guy is a class act and will bring home the win.
> Cheers mate!


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Sox said:


> Doesn't look overweight to me...
> This photo may be old, but it is exactly how I am looking at the moment. For those who want to comment on my weight, that other photo was taken during a break and most boxers particularly in the lighter weights don't walk around at their fight weight.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Back to training


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The reason i enquired about the weight mate is because most fighters i know seldom walk around the gaff anywhere close to their fighting weight and it's all about targets being met gradually during their perpetration , wasn't having a bash at anyone it's just some try to twist words so it appears so .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...-camp-selby-wont-know-what-hit-him-cohen.html

Joel apparently getting good sparring training in the U.S. Primed for a big fight.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Greg Cohen writing Lee Selby off will no doubt spur my fellow Welshman on .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Greg Cohen writing Lee Selby off will no doubt spur my fellow Welshman on .


Haha. Promoters doing what promoters do. I'm sure neither lads will be lacking the motivation this weekend.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Top Class Preview : Lee Selby Vs Joel Brunker*

This coming weekend the Boxing World will be treated to a real top notch main event put on by Eddie Hearn's Matchroom promotion as we see the massive coming together of two of the best up and coming featherweights on the planet. Barry towns own 'Goldenboy' Lee Selby, 27, will take on Australia's unbeaten prodigy Joel Brunker, 28, at the O2 Arena in London.

This bout is massive for both men as the fight is an IBF 'Final-Eliminator' where the winner is likely to go through and face the current IBF Champion Evgeny Gradovich (19-0-0 (9).

Gradovich takes on Puerto Rico's unbeaten prospect Jayson Valez (22-0-0 (16) on Nov 29th in his 4th defence of the IBF strap. So all eyes will be on that contest after this immense fight.

Joel Brunker

So to the fighters battling it out. "Aussie" other wise known as Joel Brunker has a record of 27 wins without loss, 15 coming by way of knockout and originates from Richmond, New South Wales, Australia.

Joel like his adversary on Saturday night has started from the bottom and worked extremely hard to get to this point in his career. The experience he holds from fighting at the Olympics back in 2004 where although things didnt perhaps go to plan it did serve him well for his future professional ambitions where he as knuckled down and built up a very good record for himself.

His relentless walk forward, at times in your face rough style, moving, dipping, throwing shots from all angles, the kid is also blessed with a great engine and the character to perform to an high level this coming weekend.

From a recent interview Topclassboxing did with Lee Selby we learnt the two fighters do have a brief past history from their earlier days, meetings at the Mayweather Gym and Hit Factory where the pair sparred up to 30 rounds together, so both fighters will know a bit about each other and how they will need to approach this fight.

But staying on the subject of "Aussie", Joel travelled over to New York to finish of his training camp for this fight where he sparred at the famous Gleason Boxing gym amongst others such as the Church Street Gym and Dew Drops, this is a very shrewd move on his part for his preparation for this fight knowing that the flight from New York is a lot quicker than one taken directly from Australia. A confident Joel Brunker touched down in London this Sunday and looks ready to put on a show.

Lee Selby

There to obviously put a halt to Joel's dreams and carry on his own legacy is Welsh Superstar Lee Selby (19-1-0 (7). The reigning WBC International / former British, Commonwealth champ has been in top gear these last two years amassing a perfect record in his last five fights which consists of two stoppages over Randall Munroe and Corey McConnell.

After his most recent heroics in the ring where Lee beat 23 yr old Romulo Koasicha back in February to defend his WBC Int strap in Cardiff, for me ringside I honestly thought to myself that there is no better time than now for Lee to make that step up to the World Elite stage where he can really show the world how hungry, motivated and stylistically ready he is for these challenges ahead of him.

One thing that will always stand out for me in recent months is how hard Lee actually trains. He took a short break away after the Koasicha victory and went on a holiday to Tenerife to which if you follow Lee on social media you would of seen the mountain runs and work he was putting in, which becomes even more impressive knowing that at that time he was taking a vacation. I don't think I know anyone who loves the training, running of relentless miles and putting in that important gym work to progress as a fighter as I do Lee.

For his preparation for this massive fight it almost seems as if he's been In an endless training camp which started back at Alicante, going out to spar the Bantamweight IBF Champion at the time Kiko Martinez. On his return back to see his most prized possesion, a newly born daughter and of course his girlfriend, again he was putting in the work around the clock on both fronts.

Finally a month and a half away from fight night lee then went out to Las Vegas with brother Andrew where again he put in the work which involved sparring top Mexican / Filipino opponents at the Wildcard gym and has come back raring to go, ready to really stake his claim at the top and send a message to current Champions Evgeny Gradovich, Nonito Donaire, Nicholas Walters and Johnny Gonzalez..

Hope you all enjoy the show this weekend!

http://www.topclassboxing.co.uk/Previews/selby_v_brunker.html


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Believe the hype Selby vows to prove his potential.

http://www.saddoboxing.com/44311-lee-selby-joel-brunker.html


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Joel has the eye of the tiger, this will be our big win for the year. :bbb


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Would love a round by round by the way guys. I'll be out running with mates when the fight is on.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Brunker!


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

On now. I see he chose the generic Land Down Under in the end


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

6 rounds to nil in Selby's favour. Brunker looking poor.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Poor Joel got handily outclassed by a better fighter, stopped in 9.

Well done Lee Selby. :good

Well done Joel, you gave it your best shot. :good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to Brunker he is one tough motherfucker, he ate some serious shots there for a long time, hope he comes again soon


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fair play to Brunker he is one tough motherfucker, he ate some serious shots there for a long time, hope he comes again soon


Just read the Brit forum RBR. Sounds like he was outclassed and gave it everything he had. What was the stoppage? Taking unanswered shots on the ropes? I saw someone mention 'British stoppage'


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just read the Brit forum RBR. Sounds like he was outclassed and gave it everything he had. What was the stoppage? Taking unanswered shots on the ropes? I saw someone mention 'British stoppage'


Ye he never stopped coming and throwing punches but he ate some really sweet shots, nothing seemed to hurt him til the end so fair play, he got through with a few shots but Selby proved his class, very slick tonight looks ready for the top of the division. The stoppage he could hurt by a big body shot and then started taking shots on the ropes til he turned away and sort of took a knee and the ref stopped it there. I'd have liked the ref to count him to see if he could go on but he seemed hurt and didn't complain too much, but ye i think it was a bit early for me but not controversial, if you get me?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ye he never stopped coming and throwing punches but he ate some really sweet shots, nothing seemed to hurt him til the end so fair play, he got through with a few shots but Selby proved his class, very slick tonight looks ready for the top of the division. The stoppage he could hurt by a big body shot and then started taking shots on the ropes til he turned away and sort of took a knee and the ref stopped it there. I'd have liked the ref to count him to see if he could go on but he seemed hurt and didn't complain too much, but ye i think it was a bit early for me but not controversial, if you get me?


Nah nothing controversial by the sounds. Turning away will always leave you at the refs mercy. It was likely it was only going one way from there. Cheers Jamie.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah nothing controversial by the sounds. Turning away will always leave you at the refs mercy. It was likely it was only going one way from there. Cheers Jamie.


No worries mate hope he comes again, just a bad styles match up and Selby on fire tonight, showed his toughness and engine is world class


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

For those that want to see it(not sure if I will bother)


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Aussie Joel Brunker â€@JoelBrunker 2h2 hours ago
Congratulations to @leeselby126 you were the better fighter tonight and deserved the win. I wish you all the best against Gradovich.*

Fair play to him.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ye he never stopped coming and throwing punches but he ate some really sweet shots, nothing seemed to hurt him til the end so fair play, he got through with a few shots but Selby proved his class, very slick tonight looks ready for the top of the division. The stoppage he could hurt by a big body shot and then started taking shots on the ropes til he turned away and sort of took a knee and the ref stopped it there. I'd have liked the ref to count him to see if he could go on but he seemed hurt and didn't complain too much, but ye i think it was a bit early for me but not controversial, if you get me?


That sums it up perfectly.
I don't think it was controversial, Joel seemed like he had nothing left to give and Lee was all over him.


JamieC said:


> Fair play to Brunker he is one tough motherfucker, he ate some serious shots there for a long time, hope he comes again soon


Joel is tough, I mentioned that a few times in this thread. I've seen him take some big shots in the past and they haven't bothered him.
Lee just wore him down with slickness and lots of good shots.


JamieC said:


> No worries mate hope he comes again, just a bad styles match up and Selby on fire tonight, showed his toughness and engine is world class


Yep, Lee Selby is up there.


JohnH said:


> *Aussie Joel Brunker â€@JoelBrunker 2h2 hours ago
> Congratulations to @leeselby126 you were the better fighter tonight and deserved the win. I wish you all the best against Gradovich.*
> 
> Fair play to him.


Yup, Joels a good sport too.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Paullow said:


> On now. I see he chose the generic Land Down Under in the end


 I told him to use ACDC Spoiling for a fight he was tossing up between those 2. Using Greeny's song bad omen.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Congrats to Selby. Kid is classy. Joel did himself proud. For mine he really needs to address the lack of head movement. He's just far too hittable.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> *Aussie Joel Brunker â€@JoelBrunker 2h2 hours ago
> Congratulations to @leeselby126 you were the better fighter tonight and deserved the win. I wish you all the best against Gradovich.*
> 
> Fair play to him.


Thanks for the fight Joel and Congratulations on being who you are kid ( a true Aussie gent ) .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 12h 12 hours ago
I would like to thank everyone for there support. I gave tonight everything I had and I come up short. I will reply to you all soon

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 1h 1 hour ago
Flying home tonight. I can't wait to see my family

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 7m 7 minutes ago
For those who are asking this is not the end of me. I'm not retiring because of one loss. I will fight on and chase my dream

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 10m 10 minutes ago
I have learnt a lot from that loss and it is how I will improve as a fighter. May have been some ring rust, but I don't believe in excuses


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Classy performance by Selby. But Joel was as a willing and courageous as they come.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Joel has the eye of the tiger, this will be our big win for the year. :bbb


As a tipster you are a bookies delight it's time to stop selecting with your heart Sox .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> As a tipster you are a bookies delight it's time to stop selecting with your heart Sox .


I suffer from this condition too Jose and hence I only ever bet when I'm happy enough if I don't see the cash again and it ups the interest in a sporting event. Usually involves small bets. That $20 I laid on the grand final was about my upper limit :lol:


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad luck Joel - you tried your hardest and gave a great account of yourself in and out of the ring. Win, lose or draw I and no doubt many others are only bigger fans of a true sportsman.

When you are back on would like to hear more about what you take from the fight and what next.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> As a tipster you are a bookies delight it's time to stop selecting with your heart Sox .


No can do, can't go against a country man that I like.

Water off a ducks back anyhow, my fav fighter lost a few months back and I'm fine with it. 
I felt he could win, and he didn't, no probs. 
I'd support him again if he fought Golovkin tomorrow, same with Joel and Selby.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I suffer from this condition too Jose and hence I only ever bet when I'm happy enough if I don't see the cash again and it ups the interest in a sporting event. Usually involves small bets. That $20 I laid on the grand final was about my upper limit :lol:


Just aiming a pokey stick at Sox's cage mate to tell the truth I suffer from the same condition hell I even had a tenner on Enzo when he fought Haye lol can you believe that ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Bad luck Joel - you tried your hardest and gave a great account of yourself in and out of the ring. Win, lose or draw I and no doubt many others are only bigger fans of a true sportsman.
> 
> When you are back on would like to hear more about what you take from the fight and what next.


Totally after Pira well said .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Just aiming a pokey stick at Sox's cage mate to tell the truth I suffer from the same condition hell I even had a tenner on Enzo when he fought Haye lol can you believe that ?


:lol:


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Sox said:


> Poor Joel got handily outclassed by a better fighter, stopped in 9.
> 
> Well done Lee Selby. :good
> 
> Well done Joel, you gave it your best shot. :good


Thanks mate! I appreciate that. Lee was better on the night and deserves to go on to face Gradovich.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Fair play to Brunker he is one tough motherfucker, he ate some serious shots there for a long time, hope he comes again soon


Thanks buddy. I will be back better. I learnt a lot from that loss. I will use that to improve.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just read the Brit forum RBR. Sounds like he was outclassed and gave it everything he had. What was the stoppage? Taking unanswered shots on the ropes? I saw someone mention 'British stoppage'


I was just gassed, he didn't drop me. Ring rust and 14 months out caught up with me. I will be back and I will be stronger for the experience.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah nothing controversial by the sounds. Turning away will always leave you at the refs mercy. It was likely it was only going one way from there. Cheers Jamie.


I sat on the middle rope, I was gassed. I felt like my 14 months off didn't effect me in the lead up, but in the later rounds it caught up with me.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks for the fight Joel and Congratulations on being who you are kid ( a true Aussie gent ) .


Cheers mate!


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Spider said:


> Classy performance by Selby. But Joel was as a willing and courageous as they come.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

PIRA said:


> Bad luck Joel - you tried your hardest and gave a great account of yourself in and out of the ring. Win, lose or draw I and no doubt many others are only bigger fans of a true sportsman.
> 
> When you are back on would like to hear more about what you take from the fight and what next.


Thanks mate! I can't hide my disappointment with my fight, but I can come back better and learn from the experience. The forward pressure has served me well for 27 fights, but it is time to make some changes to my fight style. I am having a home town fight in Feb then off to states to hopefully fight another top fighter.


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

Sox said:


> No can do, can't go against a country man that I like.
> 
> Water off a ducks back anyhow, my fav fighter lost a few months back and I'm fine with it.
> I felt he could win, and he didn't, no probs.
> I'd support him again if he fought Golovkin tomorrow, same with Joel and Selby.


I would like to work on some things and hopefully have a Brunker V Selby 2 in the future some time. He was just such an awkward fighter for me.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Joel Brunker On twitter you mentioned your going to look at changing the technique you've always used. Any specifics you might be able to give us on what you're looking to do?


----------



## Joel Brunker (Apr 29, 2014)

I was asked to jump on here and have a chat about the fight which I don't mind doing. If you have any Q's throw them up and I will try get to them soon.

Cheers guys


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Joel Brunker said:


> I was asked to jump on here and have a chat about the fight which I don't mind doing. If you have any Q's throw them up and I will try get to them soon.
> 
> Cheers guys


Good on you for coming on here and chatting with everyone mate. Where boxing fans and you come across as a good bloke. Reading your earlier comments it sounds like you are already learning from your defeat. Who will you train with in the states?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Joel Brunker said:


> Thanks buddy. I will be back better. I learnt a lot from that loss. I will use that to improve.


No worries mate honestly you're a tough cookie, the ring rust can't have helped so you can come again at the top level no worries


----------

